# My new Project



## Steve (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Gentlemen

Here is a project i;m doing , all sratch built and no plans , This is my first attempt at doing a beam engine , as you can see from the picture there is no flywheel , but i dont want to buy one unless i really have too . I was thinking of using a brass valve handle , around 7 inch , when it is finished i will post some more photos and possibly a video .


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that picture:O) Thanks for sharing. That sure is shiny. 

Wes


----------



## rake60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM Steve.

Beautiful engine your building there!!!!!

Rick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice and shiney 

Eric

btw.. welcome!


----------



## wareagle (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve, welcome aboard! We are most happy to have you among us.

That is a very impressive engine that you have there! You'll have to keep us up on the progress, and then delight us with a video!


----------



## Mike.S (Jan 7, 2008)

Woah that looks awesome!


----------



## cfellows (Jan 8, 2008)

Steve, that's going to be a great looking engine!  Very nice work. Welcome to the board.

Chuck


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome Steve; that's a stunning piece of work!  Do you have a website with closeup pictures? There's a lot more there than meets the eye in that one picture! ;D

You're right, that engine deserves a _proper_ flywheel. One option is to build up one from discrete components. I cobbled up one from scraps & drill rod for my finger engine http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=877.0

Yours could be made from brass to match the rest of your beautiful engine and could have more intricate 'bling' turnings added. Mine was just hacked together with what I had lying in the pile behind the shed but with your skills and eye for detail, I'll bet you could come up with a real beautie.

There's also a thread on (I think) this forum where an engine and it's flywheel were fabricated from naval brass sawed out of an boat propshaft. Individual parts were formed, brazed together and then machined true. More stunning work.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah hah! Google is my friend. Here is the above-mentioned engine built from lobster boat prop shaft. http://users.eastlink.ca/~jbentley/GoldenEngine.html

The flywheel: http://users.eastlink.ca/~jbentley/Flywheel.html

Humbling. :'(


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello Gents

Thankyou for you very nice input , And thankyou for the web site regarding the flywheel . I do intend to make a flywheel if i can make one nice enough , other wise a Stuart Turner 7 inch flywheel will have to do , but thats going to cost about £30 , i was also thinking if its posable to have one casted in brass in a local foundry ,but no doubt thats going to cost a few quid too , I will bo going down to my local scrap yard soon to see if he has anything that will do . i will keep you posted.

I have a photobucket account and i will put some more photos on it and then post the link.

Once again Thankyou so much for your input . It makes it all worth while and much Appreciated

Steve.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 9, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> ...
> There's also a thread on (I think) this forum where an engine and it's flywheel were fabricated from naval brass sawed out of an boat propshaft. Individual parts were formed, brazed together and then machined true. More stunning work.



This GUY






Eric


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2008)

This guy is a Genius


----------

